# My ocean free nano



## Perfectblue (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks really nice. What type of sponge is on the filters intake? Also what type of moss is that?


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

thats a nice tank, i need to get some nana petites for my nanos theyre so cool looking


----------



## littleguy (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice... where did you get the tank?

I've done natural-style nanos for the past year with no heater, filter, or water movement. No problems for me, some of the healthiest tanks I've owned. You can find the info in my signature if you're interested.


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

Perfectblue said:


> Looks really nice. What type of sponge is on the filters intake? Also what type of moss is that?


Thanks! It's just a regular sponge that I pick up. I think it's used to protect baby fish or shrimps from getting suck up the filter. I lost a lot of cherry shrimps before I put the sponge on my filter intake.




littleguy said:


> Nice... where did you get the tank?


I got the ocean free tank from Petco. They were on sale for less than $4. Petco is no longer making these kind of tanks.


----------



## platinumpete (Sep 10, 2005)

Kick ass tank Boun! Seeing your tank really gave me some creative ideas on what to do with my Ocean free tank. 

Peter


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

platinumpete said:


> Kick ass tank Boun! Seeing your tank really gave me some creative ideas on what to do with my Ocean free tank.
> 
> Peter


I'm glad it gives you some ideas. Anyhow, I think I'm going to take out the filter and goes filter less tank. that way it doesnt' look as ugly. I can do a water change once a week. Any idea for the background plants? I can always put more nana petite for the background. Ideas are welcome with open arms.

Thanks,
Boun


----------



## platinumpete (Sep 10, 2005)

Baby tears, pearl grass, Bacopa monnieri are great choices if you want stem plants but I think we have to prune them like every week because it’s such a small tank. I am currently using the baby tears I got from SFBAAPS. You can always do a moss wall. I already see that you have plenty of it in your larger tank.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 3, 2005)

looks good Boun. I have an empty 1g that's been sitting there for a while because I haven't thought of what to do with it. What are you using for lighting?


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

hir0 said:


> looks good Boun. I have an empty 1g that's been sitting there for a while because I haven't thought of what to do with it. What are you using for lighting?


Hey Hiro,

I'm using a mini aqualight. It's 2x9 watts 6700k. I dont think I need the full 18watts over a low tech tank. I am taking one of the bulb off. 

btw how are the downoi I sent you doing?


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

I redid my tank tonight and I thought I would share some pictures. I decided to take out hte filter to get more planting room. enjoys


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

hey that looks allot better with out the filter. Are you going to get another filter or you not going to use one? You could get a small pump then put something in front of it just to keep the water moving. How your cherry shrimp doing in the tank, you got any little ones yet? keep up updated.


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

h20 plant said:


> hey that looks allot better with out the filter. Are you going to get another filter or you not going to use one? You could get a small pump then put something in front of it just to keep the water moving. How your cherry shrimp doing in the tank, you got any little ones yet? keep up updated.


I'm going to leave the filter out. It's taking too much room and I need the space to plant. I am still looking for a background plants. I'm thinking about getting some rotala indica. Don't know where do get some yet. I'm also thinking about putting up a moss wall. I have some growing out in my 100 gallons tank so once it's fully thick I might transfer it to the nano.

The cherry shrimps actually breeding in there. I saw some babies. I have a lot of cherry in my 100 gallons tank. I do waterchange once a week. I usually take some water out and add water in the tank from my 100 gallon.


----------



## NVTE (Feb 7, 2006)

cool tank . I got to find my Ocean Free one to set up one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry to be slightly newbish, but what do you mean by 'ocean free tank'?

Oh, hi everyone  first post...


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

Livebearer101 said:


> Sorry to be slightly newbish, but what do you mean by 'ocean free tank'?
> 
> Oh, hi everyone  first post...


Cool... Your first post and it's in my thread. Welcome to Plantedtank Livebearer101. "Ocean Free" is the name of the brand. they were made by petco. They discontinued the tank.

Thanks,
Boun


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

ahh thats cool then, i thought i had the terminology dialed and when i saw that i got confused


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

Ocean Free is a brand of aquarium equipment made by Qian Hu Corporation, right here in Singapore.


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

juanBeegas said:


> Ocean Free is a brand of aquarium equipment made by Qian Hu Corporation, right here in Singapore.


I didn't know that. Petco sold them here  They stop selling them.


----------



## NVTE (Feb 7, 2006)

Livebearer101 said:


> Sorry to be slightly newbish, but what do you mean by 'ocean free tank'?
> 
> Oh, hi everyone  first post...


Ocean Free is a company name in Singapore.


----------

